# [SPN] Jarnail Singh, Shoegate Hero Speaks Out



## Admin (Jul 30, 2009)

*Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!*

SPN brings to you an exclusive interview with Jarnail Singh, The Shoegate Hero as he speaks his heart out over the present state of affairs. SPN wishes him all the best in his crusade to bring the perpetrators of 1984 sikh holocaust to justice... 

*SPN Focus*

*Shoegate Hero Jarnail Singh Speaks Out*

*Snapshot of the Interview*:
We Sikhs are not ones who can or will succumb under pressure. Pressures and actions against us will only add to our strength and determination to fight against injustice. 

This incident is merely a symbolic reminder to our Insensitive System of the glaring truth that it's getting increasingly impossible for victims to seek justice in a straightforward manner.

Isn't it true that in India, political leaders can instigate violence in the name of caste, religion and region at any time they wish to, and get away with it without any repercussions?

Isn't it true that punishment meted out to those accused of perpetrating the 1984 riots would've forced the rioters in Gujarat and Kandhamal to think twice before letting loose their mayhem only a few years later, for fear of severe penalty?

[Read Full Article...]

We do solicit your views on these issue as we look forward to your gracious presence at SPN.

Please Note: To share your views, you must log into the network's forum and post your views in the relevant topics.

Gurfateh,


Aman Singh
Sikh Philosophy Network
Celebrating Five Years of Learning and Sharing!

Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 30, 2009)

My dear friend Sardar Gurmit Singh JP of Australia advises that Jarnail Singh should send his other shoe to Paraksh Singh badal. Good idea.:welcome:


----------

